# Wiring LEDs



## Rambozo (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a 160 liter 42 gallon aquarium. 
I purchased 3x 10w LEDs with drivers off fleabay and I am wondering how to power the drivers. Am I able to just split the incoming power cable into three to power the drivers? They are ac to dc power supplies. 

I was going to just solder the three power supplies to the incoming power cord. Is this possible or do I need something else in between them? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mcg177 (May 28, 2012)

Yes 1 power cord to all 3 drivers. Its call parallel wiring it give all 3 drives the same voltage 

Sent from my htc Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

If they are 10 watt LED's then the max current they can handle is 3 Amps. Make sure your driver is not to powerful. The soldeing pads should be marked + and - on each LED's. You want to wire the plus to the minus and have a chain of leds. Then connect the chain to the driver. oplarity is important as electricity will only flow one way through LED's.

10 watt leds get hot fast you will also need to mount them a good cooling surface like a heat sink or a channel of aluminum.


----------

